# Critiquing Guides



## elfiii

Lately there have been a few threads posted with less than positive reviews of Duck Hunting guides. Because of the law regarding libel we can't allow your full throated disapprobation of any guide on the open forums.

As a work around, if you want to know about a guide post a thread asking for input on the guide. Those of you offering input on the guide can reply to the OP via PM if your review is a negative one.

Please do not post negative comments about the guide service on the open forums. We will delete those posts. What you say to each other in Private Messages is private. Capeche?


----------



## king killer delete

bump


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## MudDucker

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Read this!


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------

